# 500' Pipe Burst



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, not much to look at in the photo but the row of twelve homes to my left just got tied into their new 6" HDPE sewer main. 

500' in one pull (I'm exagerating. It was only 483'). Whew!!!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's a long pull, good job!!!!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Bravo !!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It came with its own set of challenges. Hats off to Casey, Jeff, Jeremiah, Eric, and Jonathan. They did the hard stuff. :notworthy:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

What size of machine do you have and what is the max size of pipe can you do with it??????


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you cut cleanouts in something like that afterwards?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Ive only seen a few sewer pull jobs. 
How/what is that fitting done, connecting the 3" to 4" done ?
Is it fused in ?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Ive only seen a few sewer pull jobs.
> How/what is that fitting done, connecting the 3" to 4" done ?
> Is it fused in ?


Looks like a fernco to me

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Looks like a fernco to me
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Everything looks like a fernco to you :laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Looks like a fernco to me
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I'm talking about the wye coming off the 4" line. Not the 3 to 4 fernco.
Almost looks like it was glued in place.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> What size of machine do you have and what is the max size of pipe can you do with it??????


40 ton. 8".


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Is this the one you have?

*40 TON PIPE BURSTING AND PIPE REPLACEMENT SYSTEM*

Pulling Unit
Hydraulic Connection Hoses
Hydraulic Actuator
100ft Pulling Chain
4” & 6” Old Pipe, Cutter Cones
4” & 6” New Pipe, Puller Adapters
2 Shoring Blocks
Video & Instruction Manual
Total Shipping Weight 1600 lbs
Power Pack
Cart Mounted
9.0hp Honda Gas Engine
Two Stage Hydraulic Pump
Hydraulic Fluid Reservoir
2500psi Operating Pressure
9 HP Honda Twin Cylinder Hydraulic Power Pack
40 Ton Pipe Bursting System with chain for *4"* and *6"* pipes including 9 Hp power pack: $24,995
40 Ton Pipe Bursting System with chain for *4", * *6"* and *8"* pipes including 9 Hp power pack: $28,995
40 ton system above *without* 9 HP power pack: $21,995


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Good job Biz. :thumbup: I'll bet you were sweating bullets all the way up until the money pipe made it into the receiver hole, I know I would have been. Congrats on a nice job.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice job:thumbup:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

John, what were you bursting? Clay, cast, concrete, PVC?

Also, how did you decide on a Pipe Genie over a TriC Tools system?

Awesome job BTW. Was that your longest pull ever?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Is this the one you have?
> 
> *40 TON PIPE BURSTING AND PIPE REPLACEMENT SYSTEM*


That's the one OS. But with more chain, cables and head for pulling 3/4" to 2" water lines, 3"- 4"- 6" heads for HDPE/PVC/Cast, modified shoring materials, extended pulling frame, and some other do-dads that complete the rig. I didn't buy an 8" head yet. I'll worry about that if and when it comes up.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pipe Rat said:


> Good job Biz. :thumbup: I'll bet you were sweating bullets all the way up until the money pipe made it into the receiver hole, I know I would have been. Congrats on a nice job.


Thanks PR...Yeah there were some bullet sweating moments. It all starts out easy enough but like Jurassic Park..then there's running and screaming. :laughing:

All in all, it went really well.

We still have about 800' to go.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> John, what were you bursting? Clay, cast, concrete, PVC?
> 
> Also, how did you decide on a Pipe Genie over a TriC Tools system?
> 
> Awesome job BTW. Was that your longest pull ever?


Yep that was the longest so far for me and the machine never broke a sweat. Ran at about 1000psi to 1100psi for most of the run. Maxes out at 3K. The old line was 6" clay.

Now I want to to know if it will do 600'. My guys probably want me to quit getting new ideas. :laughing:

When we were looking in to pipe bursting, I went on jobs with Spartan, Tric, Vermeer, and Pipe Genie equipment. By far Spartan was the most complex of them all. Vermeer was too big and bulky for my needs. And although Tric by far has the best marketing, their system is just too fancy and unique for my taste.

Pipe Genie's system to me seemed to be the simplest, and most rugged of them all. I also preferred the chain system over the cable. We did a pull from a basement with Spartan and Tric. My god, what a pain in the arse that 100' of 3/4" cable was!:furious: The chain heavy as well but it can be cut in manageable lengths.

The high pressure hydraulics (10,000psi) bugged me with Tric also. The unit was so specialized that no matter what happened, everything was proprietary and had to come from them. Since the Pipe Genie runs on standard 3,000psi, it can be ran by almost anything (excavator, skid steer, etc). We do use the power pack though.

I have no doubt that Tric would bend over backwards if we needed something but even FedEx can't make it happen today. I can repair or recreate almost every critical part of the PG system in my shop or have it done locally. That is a lot of peace of mind. I can even get replacement cylinders locally if I needed them.

Not knocking Tric, it just seemed very limited and not as good a fit for what we wanted the machine to do.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> We still have about 800' to go.


What are you going to do AFTER lunch, John?!?

:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I'm talking about the wye coming off the 4" line. Not the 3 to 4 fernco.
> Almost looks like it was glued in place.


It is an electrofusion saddle wye. After prepping the spot, it fuses on in 90 seconds.

This pic shows the EF coupling we used to connect this run to the first 400' pull and a saddle added for a C.O. riser. The Ferncos are not perfect but there was no other practical way bring up the C.O.'s or tie in the homes.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> It is an electrofusion saddle wye. After prepping the spot, it fuses on in 90 seconds.
> 
> This pic shows the EF coupling we used to connect this run to the first 400' pull and a saddle added for a C.O. riser. The Ferncos are not perfect but there was no other practical way bring up the C.O.'s or tie in the homes.


Clampalls???


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What ia a clampall?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> It is an electrofusion saddle wye. After prepping the spot, it fuses on in 90 seconds.
> 
> This pic shows the EF coupling we used to connect this run to the first 400' pull and a saddle added for a C.O. riser. The Ferncos are not perfect but there was no other practical way bring up the C.O.'s or tie in the homes.


You definantly need a sheer band around that fernco


----------

